# Assassin Snails



## CeeBee (8 May 2009)

I've just introduced 3 new assassin snails into my main tank - joining 2 others that have been in there for a couple of months.

One of the established ones has grabbed one of the new smaller ones and I'm not sure what it's intentions are......  I've read that they aren't cannibalistic of their own kind, so I'm hoping that it's benign behavior of the loving kind (although with undue haste - the new ones have only been in there 5 minutes   )

Has anyone read or had experience of cannibalistic assassins?


----------



## bogwood (19 May 2009)

I have seen one actually predate on its kind in my sons tank, so beware.
Not sure if this is normal, or just a rogue speciman.
He tells me it only happened after has normal snail population had significantly decreased, thanks to a group of Assains.


----------



## Superman (19 May 2009)

I'm thinking of getting at least one of these to help with any snail problems i might have.
They look cool too.


----------



## CeeBee (21 May 2009)

bogwood said:
			
		

> I have seen one actually predate on its kind in my sons tank, so beware.
> Not sure if this is normal, or just a rogue speciman.
> He tells me it only happened after has normal snail population had significantly decreased, thanks to a group of Assains.



I still don't know what they were up to.  I'm afraid I prodded them and they fell off the bogwood and out of sight      There are so many hidey holes around the tank, that I rarely catch a glimpse of any of them now - so there's no way for me to tell whether I've lost one (or potentially gained one!).  Interesting to know that they have been seen to predate on their own kind though - I'd read that they didn't.  No shortage of ramshorns in there when I put the new ones in.  I'll keep my eye out for an empty assassin shell.

I think they're pretty nice additions to my tank, Superman - on the rare occasions I actually see them!


----------



## Brenmuk (21 May 2009)

I have at least 12 assassin snails from a pair that I introduced just before christmass. I often see them paired up and have assumed they are mating but not trying to eat each other - i have yet to find any empty assassin shells i personally wouldn't worry about it. They often disappear into the gravel for long periods of time so the tank looks like there are fewer assassins than there really are. 

They seem so have completely cleared the tank of snails now - I often wonder if this is good for the tanks ecosystem - i kinda miss the snail collection i had  :?


----------



## CeeBee (22 May 2009)

It would seem that they were having intimate relations after all!  The new lights have lit us previously dark corners in the tank and there were two in a clinch earlier.  They weren't there a couple of hours later when I looked again - so who knows, maybe I'll have some little assassins some day soon


----------



## Superman (3 Jun 2009)

Got 3 of these today, will see how they go.
They were immediately active (quicker than nerites in the past).


----------



## Vito (6 Jun 2009)

I introduced 3, about two months ago saw them here and there for a few days then nothing... I suspect my Botia striata has eaten them, I hope not.


----------



## mlgt (11 Nov 2009)

How long would a snail hide in the substrate?

I have 1 that is forever active, whilst the other simply just hides for days on end.

I can only presume it wakes up to eat as there is alot of empty shells now.

I am hoping to introduce a few more into my shrimp tank as the MTS are forever having babies (deliberate to keep population up)

However the down point on this is the water smells after a few days and have to do a water change


----------

